# Allan Houston is going bizerk!



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Allan Houston is putting up numbers like Allen Iverson! Except...he isn't missing as many shots. If Houston can get his shot going, he is IMO one of the top 5 shooters in the NBA. He is really leading the Knicks. They don't have a center, they don't have McDyess, or Sprewell, yet they have almost won all of their games thus far. They should've won last night against Philly, they just couldn't hold on. I know that it's only been 3 games, but if he continues to lead the Knicks, and put up numbers like he is...he could be the most improved player. I know that he got 20ppg last year, but he was playing no where near what he is playing like now.

Other Thoughts:
Darius Miles hasn't impressed me as much as I thought he would at the beginning of the season. He almost made my jaw drop to the floor in the preseason, but right now it just seems like he can't get in that same sort of flow that he was in a couple weeks ago. I'm sure he'll do alright though.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

My opinion is Houston is doing that because other than Thomas the next best player in the team would be Charlie Ward, then you have literally noone.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Yes, he had a great game with 39 points, but he also allowed Pierce to go crazy tonight. I think Pierce got like 47 points and nobody seemed able to guard the guy.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Also, for a guy that everyone thought was old and no good anymore, Glenn Robinson got 30 points again tonight. He has been out of his mind lately too.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I know!

He's getting 32ppg! He hasn't scored less than 30 in a game so far!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> I know!
> 
> He's getting 32ppg! He hasn't scored less than 30 in a game so far!


What's the Knicks record again?


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> What's the Knicks record again?


:laugh: He was talking about G Rob in his post...but, the Knicks record is 0-3 I believe.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: He was talking about G Rob in his post...but, the Knicks record is 0-3 I believe.


 

I misread it.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

One player that has really surprised me is Erick Dampier. He is playing as good as he ever has.


----------

